# Igf lr3



## psych (Sep 13, 2016)

Is it best pre or post? 33.333mcg ED.  I take mk677 in he morning before gym..  If I do it at night I just stay up eating.  

I train in mornings. Should I put IGF at night pre bed?

Also with aa in the igf can I keep it in the freezer instead of the fridge?


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 13, 2016)

I always used 50mcg pre, not sure 33 will do much but maybe.

I would not freeze it. I would store it just like your hgh


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 13, 2016)

psych said:


> Is it best pre or post? 33.333mcg ED.  I take mk677 in he morning before gym..  If I do it at night I just stay up eating.
> 
> I train in mornings. Should I put IGF at night pre bed?
> 
> Also with aa in the igf can I keep it in the freezer instead of the fridge?



There is a lot of misinformation out there when it comes to igf and peptides in general.  For now I'll just stick to igf.   To get the most out of igf we must first understand how the our own body uses it.  When we damage our muscles through resistance training,  an igf variant is expressed,  MGF. Now the last thing we want is to stop the proliferation of MGF.  IGF will do this as its job it to differentiate the newly formed cells.  This is why we want to keep endogenous igf as far from our workouts as possible, as our goal is to let MGF completely finish proliferating.  I would suggest no sooner than 6 hours postworkout to administer igf.  

As far as dosing goes,  igf,  being highly water soluble,  will be quickly sucked up by the nearby capillaries causing it to go systematic.  This is exactly what we want to avoid as the highest concentration of igf receptors are in our organs.  So how is this avoided,  micro dosing.  Micro dosing allows the nearby receptors to saturate before it's sucked away,  and by using multiple sites,  far more receptors will will receive your igf.  As you can see,  as far as muscle healing/repair is concerned,  the dose isn't nearly as important as location of the injection/injections (think of a shotgun vs a single bullet).  Ideally 15mcg- 20mcg is plenty split twice a day and divided into 8-10 injections.  I know its a ton of pinning but the only way to to effectively use igf for muscle growth/repair.  

Putting it all together if you train in the am

3:00pm
8-10mcg divided into 10 injections.  

Prebed
8-10mcg divided into 10 injections 

-Do this in the muscles you want localized growth/repair
--rotate sites as you want to hit as many receptors as possible 
-You may need to backfill your pins with additional water or add more water to you vial for more accurate dosing
-this method with rich far more receptors than boom dosing while using much less igf


----------



## psych (Sep 13, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> There is a lot of misinformation out there when it comes to igf and peptides in general.  For now I'll just stick to igf.   To get the most out of igf we must first understand how the our own body uses it.  When we damage our muscles through resistance training,  an igf variant is expressed,  MGF. Now the last thing we want is to stop the proliferation of MGF.  IGF will do this as its job it to differentiate the newly formed cells.  This is why we want to keep endogenous igf as far from our workouts as possible, as our goal is to let MGF completely finish proliferating.  I would suggest no sooner than 6 hours postworkout to administer igf.
> 
> As far as dosing goes,  igf,  being highly water soluble,  will be quickly sucked up by the nearby capillaries causing it to go systematic.  This is exactly what we want to avoid as the highest concentration of igf receptors are in our organs.  So how is this avoided,  micro dosing.  Micro dosing allows the nearby receptors to saturate before it's sucked away,  and by using multiple sites,  far more receptors will will receive your igf.  As you can see,  as far as muscle healing/repair is concerned,  the dose isn't nearly as important as location of the injection/injections (think of a shotgun vs a single bullet).  Ideally 15mcg- 20mcg is plenty split twice a day and divided into 8-10 injections.  I know its a ton of pinning but the only way to to effectively use igf for muscle growth/repair.
> 
> ...



HOLY   SHIT!!!! 
i THOUGHT THE LOCALIZED thing was bs since lr3 goes systemic

8-10mcg in 10 injections......no fuckin way is this possible or reasonable.  

I'M NOT DOUBTING IT, just saying what the fuck.....


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thats why many people say they get nothing from igf.  You get a miniscule amount going to the local receptors in the muscle,  and once it hits  the blood stream,  the chance of it coming back it very slim as the organs will absorb most of it.  I would consider that around tour injury though.


----------



## srd1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sticking myself 20 times a day for one product benifit.......fuuuuuuck that lol!


----------



## Bigmills (Sep 21, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> There is a lot of misinformation out there when it comes to igf and peptides in general.  For now I'll just stick to igf.   To get the most out of igf we must first understand how the our own body uses it.  When we damage our muscles through resistance training,  an igf variant is expressed,  MGF. Now the last thing we want is to stop the proliferation of MGF.  IGF will do this as its job it to differentiate the newly formed cells.  This is why we want to keep endogenous igf as far from our workouts as possible, as our goal is to let MGF completely finish proliferating.  I would suggest no sooner than 6 hours postworkout to administer igf.
> 
> As far as dosing goes,  igf,  being highly water soluble,  will be quickly sucked up by the nearby capillaries causing it to go systematic.  This is exactly what we want to avoid as the highest concentration of igf receptors are in our organs.  So how is this avoided,  micro dosing.  Micro dosing allows the nearby receptors to saturate before it's sucked away,  and by using multiple sites,  far more receptors will will receive your igf.  As you can see,  as far as muscle healing/repair is concerned,  the dose isn't nearly as important as location of the injection/injections (think of a shotgun vs a single bullet).  Ideally 15mcg- 20mcg is plenty split twice a day and divided into 8-10 injections.  I know its a ton of pinning but the only way to to effectively use igf for muscle growth/repair.
> 
> ...




I'm not doubting you on this but do you have any research that you can show us regarding this way of dossing?


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 22, 2016)

It worked best for me in larger amounts. I didn't see results until I approached 80-100mcg dosages.
Keep cold in fridge but don't freeze it.


----------



## jamescb77 (Jun 6, 2017)

I liked 50-100mcg peebed seemed to work very well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 27, 2017)

LR3 is one of the best things I have used but it needs to be dosed high in my experience. Instead of 100mcg try 200mcg eod. 15 injection days so a 30 day cycle and 3mg needed. If you have good product you should be made up with the results. 100mcg both sides pre training with an intra shake of aminos, hbcd's/vitargo, glutamine etc. I get leaner but fuller at the same time. I am hoping to replicate past results in the near future and have a few different brands to play with.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 27, 2017)

I forgot to mention there can be merit in microdosing over the body or one muscle but it's not needed and one big dose either side will produce results. Moreover, the literature states lr3 goes systematic very quickly but I 100% have noticed localized effect so try it in weak body parts. I conducted experiments using different muscles each cycle and noticed the same each time.


----------



## psych (Jul 28, 2017)

You answer almost a year later..........


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 28, 2017)

psych said:


> You answer almost a year later..........



Better late than never  It was still high up in the threads. The last post was only last month. This section had gone a bit dead but hopefully some life can be brought back over the next few months


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 30, 2017)

I have just started an LR3 experiment in my main thread. I will be doing 200mcg eod and I have 3 different brands to test out 

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-s...4-30-solid-pounds-6-months-12.html#post307800


----------



## Viking (Nov 11, 2017)

Elvia1023 said:


> I have just started an LR3 experiment in my main thread. I will be doing 200mcg eod and I have 3 different brands to test out
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-s...4-30-solid-pounds-6-months-12.html#post307800



What is the best brand of lr3 you have used?


----------



## SURGE (Nov 11, 2017)

I know a few people who like taking lr3 pre bed at different doses. Pre workout sounds good though.


----------

